# Vacation Success



## BulldogBruce (Mar 14, 2015)

My wife and I visited FWB/Destin late October. I brought my Crappie/Bass Boat. I had never fished in the area before. I tried to fish 3 different days. The first two times I fished alone so used artifical baits. Caught some small trout but really couldn't put anything together. 

The third trip my wife wanted to go so I bought some dead shrimp figuring she would at least get some bites. We went to the Destin Bridge. I caught a grunt and decided to hook it up to one of my larger rods. Tossed it out near the bridge on the out going tide and we hooked up. We ended up catching 4 good sized Redfish because as soon as I could catch a grunt and get it out there we hooked up. It got dark and we had to head in. 

At least we had the one great day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! where you visiting from?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you and the ole lady had a good time and catching the fish were a PLUS!!!! Bring any home to eat???


----------



## BulldogBruce (Mar 14, 2015)

*Responses*

We were visiting from North Mississippi.

We did not get to keep any since they were over the slot. Plus it was the last day we were there and weren't really prepared to clean any fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hurry back!!!


----------

